# does all liquid kelp stink?



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Just used some Root Ruckus on an area, a mix of Humic, Kelp, etc and man does it smell!!!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It should not smell rotten. 
I use freshly reconstituted Kelp powder. No smell other than a hint of the ocean. But it is not nauseating or rotten.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> It should not smell rotten.
> I use freshly reconstituted Kelp powder. No smell other than a hint of the ocean. But it is not nauseating or rotten.


Yeah, this was revolting, and I'm the daughter of a commercial fisherman, and worked at a vet tech for a long time...I'm usually not sensitive to odors, lol. I guess the label of "liquid compost" should have warned me!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

That is Kelp that has started to decompose in the bottle.


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Greendoc said:


> That is Kelp that has started to decompose in the bottle.


Eww. Yeah...it sure smelled decomposed. Like, they scraped the bottom of a dumpster to get this stuff. I even double checked the ingredients to see if it had some kind of manure or something, but it is supposed to be humic, kelp, and Mycorrhiza. Maybe it is the fungus that stunk?

One of the Amazon reviewers says it smells like "rotten eggs and potatoes put inside a putrid dead body" and I'd say that's pretty accurate. I will not be using it again, even if it makes my flowers and veggies start singing show tunes and tap dancing in their beds.


----------



## Pawel (Feb 1, 2019)

mine was also pretty bad (but didn't linger), plus the bottle looked like it was about to burst and as soon as i opened it you could hear a loud hiss of air.


----------

